# [Wächter-Immerwacht] Veritas et Aequitas sucht für den neuen Raidcontent



## Gart-VEA (27. März 2012)

*Herzlich Willkommen bei "Veritas et Aequitas"* 
Server: Akala

Gildenzusammenhalt, viel Spaß und gemeinsames, erfolgreiches Spielen &#8211; leider sind diese einfachen Grundsätze heutzutage nicht mehr selbstverständlich.

Doch umso mehr legen die Mitglieder von Veritas et Aequitas Wert darauf, eben diese Dinge zu wahren.

Unser Gildenkonzept: Klasse statt Masse!

Ohne Spielzwang, aber mit viel Ehrgeiz, Engagement und dem Interesse, die eigene Klasse zu perfektionieren, raiden wir schon seit Jahren gemeinsam.

Du solltest schon T4 Equip mitbringen, dich mit deiner Klasse auskennen und kritikfähig sein.
Du solltest die bestmöglichen Runen auf deiner Ausrüstung haben sowie den benötigten Fraktions-Ruf.
Du solltest mindestens an 2 von 3 Raidtagen da sein.
Du solltest Ausdauer mitbringen, um neue Bosse anzugehen und zu legen.
Du solltest ehrgeizig sein und deine Spielweise immer verbessern wollen.

Ausserdem suchen wir...

… Spieler, denen eine überschaubare Gilde lieber ist, als eine, in der man nicht einmal mehr weiß, wer noch alles dazugehört.

… Spieler mit viel Humor.

… Spieler mit Headset! Nur so kann man das "VEA"-Feeling wirklich spüren und die normalen, lustigen und verrückten Leute kennen lernen.


*Unsere Raidzeiten:*

Mittwochs: 20:00 - 22:30 Uhr
Donnerstags: 20:00 - 22:30 Uhr
Sonntags: 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr

Server: Immerwacht

Lust bekommen?

Dann nimm dir etwas Zeit und bewirb dich auf

www.vea-gilde.de unter BEWERBEN!

*Aktuell werden folgende Klassen gesucht:*

1x Magier 
1x Krieger
1x Schurke


Sollte deine Klasse einmal nicht aufgeführt sein und du aber dennoch überzeugt bist in uns die richtige Gilde gefunden zu haben, freuen uns dennoch auf deine Bewerbung - *gute Spieler werden immer gebraucht!*

*Raidprogress:*

ÜH clear
GP clear
GS clear
ROS clear
AdP clear
HH clear
ID 5/8



*Nachwuchsförderung*


Engagierte und motivierte Spieler sind rar gesäht. Die Idee hinter unserem Nachwuchsprogramm ist, diese Spieler bereits als Rift-Newcomer abzuholen und auf ihrem Weg in den Content zu unterstüzen.

Gerade als Neuling ist in Rift nicht immer alles selbsterklärend. Es gibt viele Fragen rund um den Charakter und das Spiel, die beantwortet werden wollen. Darüber hinaus sehen wir es als sehr wichtig an, frühestmöglich Bosstaktikten zu vermitteln um sie korrekt ausführen zu können mit der Folge, später im Content besser den DPS,- Heil-, Tank- und Movementanforderungen gerecht zu werden.

Wir haben die Nachwuchsförderung ins Leben gerufen, weil wir engagierten und motivierten Neulingen die Chance geben möchten zu zeigen, welches Potenzial in ihnen steckt und dass auch sie eine Bereicherung für unsere Gilde sein können.


Die Nachwuchsförderung gliedert sich in folgende Phasen:



1. Level 30 - 50

Du wirst als "Novize" in die Gilde aufgenommen und hast vollen Zugriff auf unser Forum um Informationen zu bekommen die wir dort zusammentragen.
 Wir werden verstärkt auf Aktivität, Integration und das bis dahin vorhandene Interesse an deiner Klasse und unserer Gildengemeinschaft achten.


2. Ab Level 50

Ab Level 50 heißt es den Charakter aufzurüsten. Wir erwarten eigenständiges Farmen von Equipment aus T2 und T3 Instanzen/Raids. Bei gildeninternen T2 Runs oder T3 Raids wirst du bevorzugt mitgenommen.
 Außerdem solltest du dich zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch besonders um Raidskillungen, Resigear und natürlich auch Taktiken über aktuelle Bosse informieren.


3. Aufnahme in den Raid

Du bekommst innerhalb der Gilde nun den Status Mitglied. Das heißt für dich, dass wir dich progressiv beim Farmen von Equipment im aktuellen ( je nach Equipmentstand T3-T5 ) Content unterstützen.

In Phase eins und zwei hast du den Rang des "Novizen" was in etwa gleich zu stellen ist mit dem Rang des Rekruten.
 Du wirst sicherlich verstehen. dass wir sehr viel Wert auf das Gildenklima legen und trotz der Möglichkeiten die wir bieten, nicht jedem Bewerber eine Zusage geben können.


Was wir dir bieten...

... eine klare Gildenstruktur
 ... Ansprechpartner in allen Lagen (inkl. "Experte" für jede Klasse)
 ... eine familiäre Atmosphäre
 ... ein aktives Forum mit allen dazugehörigen Neuheiten
 ... Teamspeak 3
 ... progressorientiertes Spielen in Rift
 ... und vor allem auch einen guten Ruf als Gilde.

Was wir erwarten...

... Eigeninitiative
 ... hohes Interesse an der eigenen Klasse
 ... Taktikverständnis
 ... eigene Informationsbeschaffung
 ... Interesse an der Gilde




Weitere Informationen kannst du ingame bei folgenden Mitgliedern einholen:

Khelmaron, Fearres, Varias, Vryn, Gart und Kihon

Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung,

Die Gildenleitung


----------



## Gart-VEA (8. April 2012)

/push

Nachwuchsprogramm added


----------



## Gart-VEA (22. April 2012)

/update...


----------



## Gart-VEA (1. Mai 2012)

/update...


----------



## Gart-VEA (13. Mai 2012)

/update...


----------



## Gart-VEA (28. Mai 2012)

/update...


----------



## Gart-VEA (3. Juni 2012)

/update...


----------



## Gart-VEA (7. Juni 2012)

/update....


----------



## Gart-VEA (21. Juni 2012)

/update
1x Magier gesucht


----------



## Gart-VEA (28. Juni 2012)

/push...


----------



## Gart-VEA (12. Juli 2012)

wetzt die Messer, schärft die Klingen!
 VeA rüstet im Kampf gegen Laethys auf!

aktuell suchen wir:
 1x Magier
 1x Schurke
 1x Krieger


----------

